# JD 175 Loader



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a 2350 w/175 loader coming up at auction and looking for someone that may have run both the 175 and 245 loader. Currently run a 2355 w/245 and with all my hay being moved mechanically have no backup plan should tractor/loader fail. Based on the specs the 175 seems lack about 300 lbs. lift. This would be used for backup only so as long as it can do what the 245 does I may be considering bidding on it. Would I have any issues??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My neighbor dairyman utilizes a 175 FEL on a JD 2750 to handle rd & large sq bales


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wed. have an appt. to look at the tractor. I already have my 2 bid limits and will fine tune them after seeing it in person, however just for fun based on current information, IF you were going to be a serious bidder what would your limit be.

JOHN DEERE 2350 2WD 2 Range 4spd. Dual Remotes, 8648hrs, ROPS, 18.4-30 Rears - sells w/JD 175 Front Loader.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Location has a large bearing on selling price. Too bad that it appears to have the lighter duty frt axle. I'll take a WAG of $11,000-$12,000. My dairyman neighbor(nephew) put over 14,000 hrs on 2 different 2355's which is basically the next newer model. He now owns a 2750 with 175 FEL 5000 hrs that IIRC he gave $13,500 for it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Location has a large bearing on selling price. Too bad that it appears to have the lighter duty frt axle. I'll take a WAG of $11,000-$12,000. My dairyman neighbor(nephew) put over 14,000 hrs on 2 different 2355's which is basically the next newer model. He now owns a 2750 with 175 FEL 5000 hrs that IIRC he gave $13,500 for it.


I know location has big effect but was ignoring that for guesses. I can tell you will not pay that for it and would be surprised if it goes that high. There is a good chance it's one owner and after researching dealer and latest auctiontime results, I would not be surprised if it pushes the $9000 mark and it won't be coming home with me for that price. The only thing that is working in my favor is 2wd and for some people high hours. My cousin still has his dads 2350 that had a loader in the beginning of its life. It's 2wd and has approx. 25,000 hrs


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I will guess $7500 although I am not a deere guy so I may be off. Downside is that it is the perfect size tractor for the small time farmer. Plus side is there aren't many small timers around (at least here) anymore to bid it up. Yuppy farmers want 4x4...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I will guess $7500 although I am not a deere guy so I may be off. Downside is that it is the perfect size tractor for the small time farmer. Plus side is there aren't many small timers around (at least here) anymore to bid it up. Yuppy farmers want 4x4...


My thoughts as well. To small for the big farm and in some ways to big for the small guy. Your closer to my limit.

I do have a second chance middle of April with an estate sale. 2350 4wd/JD xxx loader 300 more hours and closer. Not as nice looking from the picture I have seen. I figure the 4wd should bump that one another $2000.My limit is the same irregardless of which one gets my bid.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There was a similarly equipped 40 series in the Lancaster Farming a few weeks ago listed for $5500. At a dealer even.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think that PaMike is in the ballpark.

Regards, Mike


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Up here a fwa would be worth almost twice as much if they were similar otherwise. Probably would bring $9k CAD or $7,200 US here. Let us know how it goes and good luck ????

Adrian


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Went and looked at it Wed. Beautiful tractor, well maintained as all their equipment is. Engine oil changed every 150 hrs, filters changed every year, never been split or opened up in any way, original owners and after taking it for a drive can tell you it is a $9000+ tractor all day long. They have greased all the equipment for the new owners. It was not going to be put outside until Sat. due to no cab. Today we will find out what happens.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck Chris, I hope things work out the way you want.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Results of Sat. auction:

JOHN DEERE 6330 Premium MFWD 90hp, Power Quad, Cab/Heat/Air/Radio, 6914hrs, Fenders, 14.9R24 Frnts. 18.4R38 Rears - SHARP! :$27,500









JOHN DEERE 7410 MFWD, Cab/Heat/Air/Radio, 105hp, Power Quad, 3 Outlets, 4864hrs, Fenders, 16.9R26 Frnts, 18.4R38 Rears, w/Suitcase Weights - Excellent!:$41,500









JOHN DEERE 7210 MFWD, Cab/Heat/Air/Radio, Power Quad, Dual Remotes, 3762hrs, 13.6R28 Frnts. 18.4R38 Rears - NICE!:$43,000









91 JOHN DEERE 4255 MFWD, Cab/Heat/Air/Radio, 120hp, 7738hrs. Power Shift, 540/1000 pto. Dual Remotes, 14.9R30 Frnts. 18.4R42 Rears:$36,750









JOHN DEERE 2350 2WD 2 Range 4spd. Dual Remotes, 8648hrs, ROPS, 18.4-30 Rears - sells w/JD 175 Front Loader:$7,000















It came home with me and as of now unsure whether it is mine or my uncles'. Will be determined at a April auction when there is another 2350 w/245 loader which would fit better as a backup since that is already what I have. There is also a 2755 there as well. Have always told myself I would never buy another tractor that can't do everything and yet bought another one that can't run the discbine. Tractor runs very well and have already ran both loaders yesterday. Truck hauled it very well. Glad I got back the 3 cylinders that weren't firing for who knows how long last week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats to you Chris. I am glad I wasn't there because it would have been hard for me to say no to that 6330. Pretty nice lineup of green tractors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Congrats to you Chris. I am glad I wasn't there because it would have been hard for me to say no to that 6330. Pretty nice lineup of green tractors.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I don't even keep up with the prices once they get past 6x10 series but when it was going I thought that seemed way to low for it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like she just barely fit on that trailer. Was it a dairy selling out? Or a hay operation?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations it appears you purchased a very nice 2350/FEL.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Looks like she just barely fit on that trailer. Was it a dairy selling out? Or a hay operation?


Inside wheel wells was 82 inches and tractor came in at 81 inches. Plenty of room. The loader length definitely made it interesting trying to center it as much as possible.

2 brothers retiring from dairy. Forgot to add that they kept their 7510. They saw that I was eyeing it when we had our appt. lol

They are going to do some hay and corn but the impression I got was just to have something to do for a few years.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Today my uncle is going to try for the 2nd JD 2350 w/ 245 loader. Not as nice as the first one but still fair. This one has MFWD and should he get it then there will be loader swapping going on and will keep me from having to purchase another adapter to utilize attachments.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

No luck. Must be more $$$ in this area then south where I picked up the other one.

2350 MFWD w/245 91xx hrs, needed rear tires, Had hyd. oil leak and with out pulling the hood unknown if oil leak was cooler or just hose/clamp issue. Very well saturated. $10,000.

2755 MFWD with 6xxx hrs. needed 4 new tires, $17,500


----------

